# Beach, action pictures



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

beautiful hazel eyes, and nice shots too!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow.....what beautiful pictures!!!! I love the determined look in Paco's eyes zeroing in on that poor tennis ball. That last shot is gorgeous.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

you guys that have beaches for dogs are so lucky! We have 2 in my area....the closeset one is like $90 a year (which I'm not going to pay, this place is about 45 min drive, so I cant imagine using it enough to be worth $90) and the other one is all the way in chicago which is about 1hr15 mins for me, and it's always extremely crowded in the summer!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Amazing shots! I don't know which one I like the best...though the last shot of evening coming on is beautiful...it's just missing Paco, then it'd be perfect.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

What wonderful pictures! The beach looks very nice! ♥


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow what great pictures!!  I honestly can't pick a favorite.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I love number 1 and number 6 is fantastic!
He is like a dolphin in the waves...just beautiful.

and the contrast of size of the tanker and your pup is amazing.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rik,
What kind of settings are you using on your camera?
They are perfect!
Karen


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



Karen2 said:


> Rik,
> What kind of settings are you using on your camera?
> They are perfect!
> Karen


Hi Karen,
Thanks 

Iso 100
Aperture between 3.2. and 5.6
Shutter speed 1/800 to 1/1250
I used a 70 200mm zoom lens.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Amazing pics!! Looks like you two had a great time at the beach!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I love the action shot in the water especially.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful pictures...your Paco is beautiful!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you



EvilNessCroft said:


> Amazing pics!! Looks like you two had a great time at the beach!


Don't forget my wife Catlin. She threw the ball.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I always love your shots of Paco. Looks like he had a super time romping at the beach.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

those are superb Rik, and Paco always looks so serious about getting that ball.

Do you use any kind of protection for the camera when you're on the beach, I've had to stop taking mine as the sand gets everywhere ??


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hi Rik, wonderful shots , always enjoy your photography! Have you a Nikon or Canon camera.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you.

Dave I normally don't use any protection only when it is raining.



Hudson said:


> Hi Rik, wonderful shots , always enjoy your photography! Have you a Nikon or Canon camera.


Thanks  I use a Nikon d2x and for these pictures the Nikkor 70-200 f2.8 VR I.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Great pictures Rik! What beach did you go to? Are dogs allowed all year around? In Belgium, I don't think we can go to the beach with our dogs between april and october or something..
Last week, our Mellow had his first "encounter" with the water, at a nature park in Lommel, he absolutely LOVED it!

Grtz, Els & Wes and a paw from Mellow!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mellow said:


> Great pictures Rik! What beach did you go to? Are dogs allowed all year around? In Belgium, I don't think we can go to the beach with our dogs between april and october or something..
> Last week, our Mellow had his first "encounter" with the water, at a nature park in Lommel, he absolutely LOVED it!
> 
> Grtz, Els & Wes and a paw from Mellow!


Hi Els (hallo  )
I was in Zeeland.(Dishoek en Vlissingen)
Here you can read when and were dogs are allowed.

http://home.tiscali.nl/okkequinten/Losloopgebieden_zeeland.htm

Goldens and water is a great combination. I'm often in Belgium; Opgrimbie. It is a part of the Belgische Vennen near to Zutendaal. It is wonderful and much water. :


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh that's good to know, thanks for the link, we might use it this summer! It's a bit embarrassing to say, but we live rather close to Zutendaal, and have never been there!  We're from Leopoldsburg (Limburg).. Maastricht isn't that far away either, about 45 minutes drive.
Mellow is our first dog, so I bet we'll get to know the great walking/swimming areas nearby pretty soon! Any ideas, always welcome ;-)
Hope you have lots of fun taking your boy Paco out to swim/walk this summer!

Veel plezier, groetjes Els, Wes & Mellow


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome pics. Paco is one handsome golden.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

As usual, your pictures are pawsome.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! Those pictures are really great! Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pics of your Paco, we used to go to Maastricht once a year for DHs softball tournament...love the pictures, wish we had something around here like that.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

great photos!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



Heidi36oh said:


> Great pics of your Paco, we used to go to Maastricht once a year for DHs softball tournament...love the pictures, wish we had something around here like that.


Thanks you Heidi, Funny you know the city were I live. But the beach is a 2 hour car drive. :curtain:


----------

